# Brachiocephalic arteriography



## TBAUSLEY (Nov 10, 2009)

A Cerebral Angiogram-Multi-vessel
Selective Catheterization was performed on the artery below:

RT VERTEBRAL ARTERY  36217 
RT COMMON CAROTID   36218
LT COMMON CAROTID   36215
BRACHIOCEPHALIC ARTERY ..not code pathway

S&I Image codes:
75680 - Common Arteries
75685 - Vertebral
75658 - Brachial, retrograde

Is CPT code 75658 the appropriate code to use for Brachialcephelic Artery image interpretation?

Thanks
Tawana


----------



## lisammy (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you look at 75774 instead?


----------



## Partha (Nov 12, 2009)

*Brachiocephalic*

75658 is retrograde brachial...here we have brachiocephalic. We'd use 75710 for brachicephalic angio.


----------



## LPARMELEE (Dec 31, 2018)

*Brachiocephalic artery/slight thyrocervical angiogram*

I know this is an old post but I am at work looking up some help on this.

 The right common femoral artery was accessed with a micropuncture needle. The needle was exchanged for a micropuncture dilator. This was in turn exchanged out over a wire for a 5 
French vascular sheath. A 5 French Kumpe catheter was then advanced through the sheath into the abdominal aorta. There is extensive tortuosity of the abdominal aorta limiting functional mobility of the diagnostic catheter, therefore 5 French sheath was 
exchanged out for a long 45 cm 5 French sheath. A 100 cm 5 French Vert catheter was placed over a Glidewire and advanced into the aortic arch. Heart catheter and Glidewire year were used to select the right brachiocephalic artery. 

Right brachiocephalic artery angiogram was performed in multiple projections. Catheter was advanced over the wire into the subclavian artery. Subclavian angiogram was performed. Catheter was pulled back with its origin near the thyrocervical trunk and 
angiograms were performed in multiple projections. The catheter was advanced into the origin of the thyrocervical trunk and angiogram performed in multiple projections.

A preclosure right femoral angiogram was performed through the sheath. The sheath was then exchanged for a Starclose closure device, with hemostasis obtained. The patient tolerated the procedure well. There were no acute


----------

